#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Software Tutorial >  >  >  AERMOD View Version 6.6

## shahla

Hello friends 
Anybody has the following software to share or its link.
it is used for air emission modeling. many thanks in advance. :Confused: 


 AERMOD View Version 6.6 Released by Lakes EnvironmentalSee More: AERMOD View Version 6.6

----------


## Lakes Environmental1

It has recently come to our attention that you are interested in obtaining our AERMOD View Version 6.6 software.  We would be happy to satisfy this request.  Please visit our website at **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] to learn more and choose from one of many convenient purchasing options.  Thanks again for your interest in our products.

Sales Team - Lakes Environmental Software

----------


## wilson.bibe

Dear Lakes
Really? Do you believe in this? I stay happy for you.

----------


## sameerahmed

Plesase Upload

----------


## kikxtreme

I have a medicn 4 last version, but I have to try with the new version...
Could upload it?
regards.

----------


## rivgnesh

pls upload it and post the link pls

----------


## Jacobgr

Please.. do you have the full software?.. y need it with *******.
regards.

----------


## kikxtreme

Inbox!!! 
 :Smile:

----------


## khalid655

please share and send to me

----------


## kikxtreme

Inbox! X)

----------


## dark process

Inbox! X)

----------


## zevotu

Can I also please have this one... (or inbox me..... if it is not too late to say...)

----------


## msi_g

Inbox!! Please..

See More: AERMOD View Version 6.6

----------


## peradetlic2

can anybody share this program I need it very much.
Tnx in advance...

----------

